# [Biete] CPU315-2 DP / SM323 / SM335 / Phoenix Contact Netzteil



## jaschmatratz (22 April 2010)

Hallo,

biete folgende Bauteile zum Verkauf an:


1x CPU315-2 DP

6ES7 315-2AF03-0AB0




1x SM323 DI8/DO8 x DC24V

6ES7 323-1BH01-0AA0




1x SM335 AI4/AO4x14/12BIT

6ES7 335-7HG01-0AB0



1x Phoenix Contact Netzteil CM125-PS-120-230AC/24DC/5/F


Alle Artikel sind gebraucht und funktionstüchtig.
Ohne OVP und Gebrauchsanweisung.
Anfragen bitte mit Preisvorstellung.
Gerne auch Fotos auf Anfrage.


Mfg  Jasch


----------



## jaschmatratz (7 Mai 2010)

*             *


----------



## jaschmatratz (16 Juni 2010)

auf gehts....


----------

